# Netgear "Wireless-N 150 USB Adapter" "WNA1000"



## yom (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello,


I've bought a wireless adapter that I've got now for some times (3 years I think ...)

Here is what's written on it:
- Netgear
- "Wireless-N 150 USB Adapter"
- "WNA1000"
- S/N: 27119B5T03C8F

Here is what the /var/log/messages file gets when I plug the USB adapter into a FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE i386:


```
Mar 10 12:00:16 home root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x0846 product 0x9040 bus uhub2
Mar 10 12:00:16 home kernel: ugen2.2: <ATHER> at usbus2
```

And:

```
[CMD="#"]usbconfig -u 2 -a 2 dump_info[/cmd]
ugen2.2: <USB2.0 WLAN ATHER> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```

And here are some links to some photos I've made if it can help:

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ImvPQJSiAl0/UTx0PziUjTI/AAAAAAAACvc/vq2aMGcSuOo/s970/photo.jpg

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-2PLbi2w_MsY/UTx0jkrjKtI/AAAAAAAACvg/7kgInsxmGlo/s970/photo.jpg

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-rnzXfqRiZLY/UTx1wQMYioI/AAAAAAAACv0/87xj6sFYsfM/s970/photo.jpg

It seems it's detected as Atheros. I could read somewhere there would be more support for Atheros hardware in future FreeBSD, and so in HEAD (svn), and so I'm wondering if this one will get some support in FreeBSD.

Does anyone have informations about this please?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 10, 2013)

uath(4) is the USB Atheros driver.  kldload(8) it, then reconnect the device.  The man page does not show support for that adapter, which has an Atheros AR9001U-NG chipset.


----------

